# Dryer vent pumpkin



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Fabulous idea ... one can never have too many pumpkins ... decorating possibilities are endless. Thank you for the great tutorial ... and inspiration ... awesome!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Great idea!!! I am adding this to my craft and prop to do list at the church with the kids.Thanks!!!


----------

